# Closed! Thanks to everyone who came !



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

closed now
Turnip prices are at 478 feel free to join and sell your turnips !

Celeste is around the pier on the right side On the beach around there

The shop is to the left of the airport feel free to explore
Please don’t pick flowers or shake trees !


**tips are appreciated but not expected ! **
NMTs or gold nuggets ! Thanks !

Please leave through the airport and don’t silent leave -_-


----------



## BmanWhoLaughs (Apr 28, 2020)

Stopping by!  brought some bells


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 28, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Ingegno (Apr 28, 2020)

Coming by now! Thank you!


----------



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes please do! Dodo code is : 9RWKB


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to pop by too if I can


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

Could I drop by and get the recipe she's crafting?


----------



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

Of course ! Come stop by and get the recipe !


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh, is it cool if my sister stops by, too?


----------



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

Yes she can stop by !


----------



## Peridot666 (Apr 28, 2020)

i'm gonna drop by in about a minute or two!


----------



## Poodadoe (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! May I come to sell my turnips ?


----------



## PoptartPresident (Apr 28, 2020)

Oh yay! I'll stop by and bring a gift uwu


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! I'll be sure to tip!


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 28, 2020)

Aw, Sydney's no longer crafting. Oh well.


----------



## Rockinpixie (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you very much! Hopefully you got my tip


----------



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

FrogslimeOfficial said:


> Aw, Sydney's no longer crafting. Oh well.


Sorry you missed out post updated now she is no longer crafting !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



Rockinpixie said:


> Thank you very much! Hopefully you got my tip


Yes I did , thanks a lot !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020



MarzipanDragyn said:


> I'd love to stop by! I'll be sure to tip!


Come on by ! Look forward to seeing you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

New DODO CODE : 3GYHX


----------



## Edge (Apr 28, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 28, 2020)

Sarahbean said:


> Turnip prices are at 478 feel free to join and sell your turnips !
> 
> Leif is also in town !
> 
> ...


Can i come ? The codes not working :/ Oops nvm just saw the new code lol


----------



## Spends (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, may I please visit?


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 28, 2020)

Probably should mention that Celeste is here in the main post.


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 28, 2020)

Sarahbean said:


> Turnip prices are at 478 feel free to join and sell your turnips !
> 
> Leif is also in town !
> 
> ...


someones been on their nookphone for like 10mins


----------



## Sarahbean (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you for everyone who came , and everyone who had a chance to come ! Closing up now !


----------

